
Slack is down - napsterbr
https://slack.com/
======
Albright
Huh, Freenode is still working YEAH I WENT THERE.

~~~
jgillman
And they laugh when you try to explain that decentralized services are good.
:/

~~~
giancarlostoro
It's almost like the text editor wars.

------
rekoros
We see about 15% of Slack connections failing at
[https://sameroom.io](https://sameroom.io)

As an aside, we highly recommend having a contingency plan with another chat
system on hot-standby. Here's more: [https://sameroom.io/blog/when-team-chat-
goes-down-are-you-re...](https://sameroom.io/blog/when-team-chat-goes-down-
are-you-ready/)

~~~
brazeon
Would be awesome if you had some sort of status page for all chat services.

~~~
rekoros
We actually do, but it's way too ugly at the moment (raw JSON).

We plan on beautifying soon.

------
thethimble
Ironically, everyone at our company is heads down and working uninterruptedly.
Productivity seems to have gone up without the interruptions!

~~~
Xorlev
Aside a jaunt over to HackerNews? ;)

I agree. As an aside, Slack has been getting so much usage internally (and
everyone learned about @notifications) that it's turned into a massive source
of interrupts. It's hard to idle in a number of channels without eventually
getting @channel notifications. Perhaps it's a cultural thing here, but
there's an expectation that questions are answered immediately unlike email.

I've taken to turning off Slack for periods every day to get work done.

------
leesalminen
I can't even get to status.slack.com ... I really hope that isn't on
production infrastructure!

GET [https://slack.com/favicon.ico](https://slack.com/favicon.ico) 503 Service
Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity

~~~
ratsimihah
| "Back-end server is at capacity"

DDoS?

~~~
Xorlev
503 = at capacity, default response an ELB returns when all the servers in the
ELB are OutOfService (or missing).

------
cuonic
For the few people that managed to get to their status page it appears that
they're also having problems there:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUhbPDOW4AA35Y-.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUhbPDOW4AA35Y-.png:large)

~~~
seanjregan
ouch status page is down too

------
tedmiston
That's an interesting decimal truncation convention.

[http://i.imgur.com/FiJ4G4i.png](http://i.imgur.com/FiJ4G4i.png)

"Let's only show precision that makes us look good."

~~~
tedmiston
For convenience, the numbers on their status page [1] are:

    
    
      May 2015        99.999%
      April 2015      99.9%
      March 2015      99.999%
      February 2015   99.995%
      January 2015    99.99%
      December 2014  100%
      November 2014   99.84%
      October 2014    99.9%
      September 2014  99.998%
    

1: [https://status.slack.com/calendar](https://status.slack.com/calendar)

------
woodruffw
Just another reason for OSS projects to never trust closed (centralized!)
protocols: no recourse when it (inevitably) hits the fan.

~~~
cortesoft
I feel like this is the same sort of argument that opponents of self-driving
cars will use - "We shouldn't use self driving cars, because they have
problems sometimes and a driver doesn't have recourse to correct it!"

While this might be true, we are still trading more problems for fewer
problems. Yes, we can't fix slack when it breaks, but it still breaks a lot
less than when we were running our own internal chat client.

~~~
woodruffw
Except, of course, that self-driving cars _do_ have a recourse for the driver
- manual overrides. I do see your point, however, and you're correct in that
running an internal chat network probably isn't the best course of action for
most groups/small business. Luckily, that's what IRC and XMPP networks are
for.

~~~
cortesoft
Manual overrides cause more problems than they solve, and probably we should
get rid of them in future self-driving cars:

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/07/29/427467598/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/07/29/427467598/episode-642-the-
big-red-button)

------
whalesalad
This might have something to do with it? They are Inc. magazine's company of
the year: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/201512/jeff-bercovici/slack-
comp...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201512/jeff-bercovici/slack-company-of-
the-year-2015.html)

------
osipovas
What's the real world analogy to Slack being down? Locking your entire team
out of the offices?

Since the start, at our company we've used Slack. We have never experienced an
outage like this. Definitely a strange and uncomfortable feeling not having
Slack available.

------
SanDimasFootbal
At some point Group chat is crossing into tier1 messaging infrastructure and
all the sexy things that go along with it, especially when you start charging
money.

------
drinchev
I also can't connect and status slack seems down.

What I saw was their twitter status :

> We’re having sporadic connectivity issues, and we’re investigating, and
> working as hard as we can to resolve them. Updates will follow!

[1] :
[https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/668879517922914304](https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/668879517922914304)

------
_virtu
Yeah but [http://chatroom.horse/](http://chatroom.horse/) isn't.

~~~
AlbertoGP
It lacks some features until it can be a Slack replacement. What's their
current valuation?

------
lewisl9029
So this makes me wonder... Why hasn't Slack made a self-hosted version yet?

Having a self-hosted option would make them viable to businesses that would
never consider having their team communications archived and dependent on
external servers outside their control. I imagine there are plenty of those
out there.

------
Arathorn
Decentralisation ftw :)

------
nicholasjarnold
We experienced connectivity issues until a few minutes ago. Everything appears
to be back to normal on our company's Slack account now. YMMV

------
bcruddy
I didn't notice an interruption on the desktop client and it's been logged in
for about 7 hours now and slack.com looks fine. Interestingly enough
[https://status.slack.com](https://status.slack.com) is currently down while
curling status.slack.com returns a page that says it's moved to
[https://status.slack.com](https://status.slack.com)

~~~
cortesoft
You mean the http redirect to https is up but the https site is down.

~~~
bcruddy
No I meant it returned an HTML page that said "this link as moved" with a link
directing you to [https://status.slack.com](https://status.slack.com)

~~~
cortesoft
Umm, yeah that is called a 302 redirect:

curl [http://status.slack.com](http://status.slack.com) <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC
"-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN"> <html><head> <title>302 Found</title>
</head><body> <h1>Found</h1> <p>The document has moved <a
href="[https://status.slack.com">here</a>.</p>](https://status.slack.com">here</a>.</p>)
<hr> <address>Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at status.slack.com Port
80</address> </body></html>

The HTML parts are fallback for if your browser (or curl) in this case doesn't
handle a 302

------
RaitoBezarius
I can connect to my Slack team, but then "Apologies, troubles connecting to
Slack" :/.

------
rinchik
Ha. if you refresh it comes back up. Looks like only some of the nodes are
down

------
tspike
I don't envy being their social media person right now.

------
jusben1369
Feels very DDoSe

------
skepticaluchiha
This is why IRC is superior.

~~~
LinuXY
Apparently you've never experienced repeated netsplits under DDoS.

------
dillonykyang
Hipchat is always down.

------
swagv
Or not. Is this really news?

------
jzd
My company is unaffected because we use MatterMost internally

